
Paperbags in Supermarkets - sgune
I would like some stores near me (Walmart) to consider adopting Paper bags.<p>I am trying to come up with a solid case and I was wondering if HN community had any ideas.<p>Walmart exclusively uses cheap polyethene bags.
Harris Teeter has paper-bags but you have to insist on it. They always default to the same cheap plastic bag.<p>1. Is there a strong economic case that I can make to convince them?
2. I&#x27;m a bit doubtful on the &quot;them&quot; aspect of it. I could just tweet, but that&#x27;s not very smart in my opinion. Seems too casual.<p>I&#x27;m open to all ideas. Thanks.<p>This is my first post, I apologize if it wasn&#x27;t well written or structured.
======
helph67
Suggest that you point out that paper bags are friendly to our planet and all
species that it supports. How to do that? Are you aware of the film where
Charlie Chaplin (as a hobo) eats one of his boots? You could mimic that but
substituting a `salad' consisting of various paper bags. Olive oil might be a
healthy dressing to consider.

------
ohiovr
A few weeks ago a kroger bagger asked me if I wanted paper or plastic bags. I
took the paper bags. I said I was suprised they offer it. But the lady said
theyve had the option all along.

------
Tomte
Why? Paper bags aren't better ecologically.

Make people buy and re-use cotton bags for a long, long time.

Paper vs. plastic doesn't really matter.

~~~
ldasj
I don't see how paper bags aren't better. Both plastic and paper require
processing. The difference is that paper isn't toxic when degraded, plastic
is.

~~~
Tomte
Both are energy-intensive, paper bags degrade, but also they tear, soak and
shred much faster, so you need more of them. And then the energy used in
manufacturing them makes them not very eco-friendly.

As I said, get a cotton bag and sue it forever, if you're concerned about the
environment.

------
floatingatoll
Out of curiosity, why are you interested in paper bags specifically?

